# Weddings



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Been to a couple of weddings since d day, I just love the following statement; 
"forsaking all others, keep yourself only for him so long as you both shall live"
I don't know it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside you know how you feel right before you throw up. HaHa 

Much like funerals I will do everything I can to avoid weddings until one of my children gets married, tough to listen to the same vows we spoke so many years ago that mean so little or at least they did until she realized what she threw away.

Which brings me to a new phrase we have a "recycled" marriage
you can never make anything new out of what has been thrown away (well you can but first you must burn it, melt it or chop it up and then it's only good for carpet or cardboard maybe soda bottles, I hear they make clothes too)but you can clean it up and use it again. Maybe some spackle and paint.


----------



## looking for clarity (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and have been to two weddings since dday ( what can I say - I'm popular lol). At both weddings I wanted to scream at them not to get married but I controlled myself. My vows have lost their meaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

You have to listen closely. It it forsaking all others after I have been caught cheating. 

Although most on this site say cheating is the worst thing that can be done, you can do it as long as you are remorseful then become the spouse you should have been in the first place.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been to two weddings since d-day. I wished I could give the young couples a copy of "Not Just Friends" as a preventative measure regarding setting boundaries and protecting the marriage. When you are young and giddy in love, you just don't think infidelity is something that would ever happen to you. But something tells me that kind of gift would not be appreciated, ha.


----------

